# NW Buttertubs Cruise + Chippy - Sunday 24th April 2016



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Back by popular demand ... I am re-running the Wensleydale cruise incorporating the fantastic Buttertubs Pass.









Meeting at Blackburn with Darwen Services (Junction 4 of M65 - postcode BB3 0AT) at 10.00 am to leave at 10.30 prompt, we will travel to Settle then through Hawes, and carry on over Buttertubs Pass. There will be a refreshment break at Muker Village Teashop http://www.mukervillage.co.uk before heading back. The cosy tearooms, with open fires, serve home made cakes, light lunches (and local beers for those not driving).










If the weather is very bad, it may not be practical to do the Buttertubs Pass so the backup plan will be to have the refreshment break at the Wensleydale cheese factory in Hawes.

The cruise will end at the popular Banny's Fish and Chip Restaurant in Colne http://www.bannys.co.uk for much needed refuelling. Banny's is at the end of the M65 so handy for everyone to get home afterwards.

If you could let me know if you would like to join us and whether you will require just tea/cakes or a lunch at the tearooms, and food at Banny's it would be appreciated.

Hope you can make it! 

1. Cloud - Coffee/cake - Food at Banny's x 1
2. So Slow - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 1
3. ImolaTT - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 2
4. Marco34 - Tea/cake
5. TT-Phil - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 2
6. Carbon Phil - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 2
7. CarlRSTT - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 1
8. Sutty - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's 
9. V6RUL - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 2

chaperz (maybe)
PapaTT (maybe)


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Put me down for this please, tea/cake and food at Banny's x 2


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Consider it done Phil. See you both soon.


----------



## chaperz (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe! If I do it will definitely be cake coffee and Bannys lol :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

chaperz said:


> Maybe! If I do it will definitely be cake coffee and Bannys lol :lol:


I'll put you down as a maybe then AJ. If you could let me know for definite next week, that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking forward to this one, it was very good last time and a great route. 8)


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, totally agree Marco!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Fingers crossed it's as good as the weather that's forecast for Dani's cruise tomorrow


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just finished washing and polishing my car and have fuelled up for tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed that we will be lucky with the weather.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Been out in mine today. A bit of dust and will have to be. Just thought, maybe worth folks having some change for the Muker car park. I'm sure it was a pay and display.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Just thought, maybe worth folks having some change for the Muker car park. I'm sure it was a pay and display.


Thanks for that Mark, I didn't park on it last time so not sure. I parked down the road and lost my phone! :x


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The weather isn't looking too bad for today. See you all soon.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope you all have a great time. I was hoping to come on this one but a house move completing with Stanford Hall next weekend means I'm having to shift stuff with Bryony's help this weekend. Amazing what you can get in a TT! Hopefully see some of you at the show but have a good one today with plenty of sunshine


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I hope you all have a great time. I was hoping to come on this one but a house move completing with Stanford Hall next weekend means I'm having to shift stuff with Bryony's help this weekend. Amazing what you can get in a TT! Hopefully see some of you at the show but have a good one today with plenty of sunshine


Thanks John. Hope the 'stuff shifting' runs smoothly!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Karen. Tell Derek it's chrysotile :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just tucking in to our fish and chips, here are a few pics for now.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got home. Thank you to everyone for making it a fantastic day, and a special thanks to Mark for volunteering to lead, you did a perfect job. 

Just a couple more pics ...





There was no way this chap was going to keep up with us in his steam powered car!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks great, glad it all went well.

Loving the Ribblehead photo, so hard to get in the right spot


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

spike said:


> Loving the Ribblehead photo, so hard to get in the right spot


Yes, it was quite busy so had to grab a spot when we had chance.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like all of you had a really good time and the weather looked the part too.

Great pictures Karen


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Dani. We were lucky with the weather, just had a couple of showers. Shame you had to work.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Really nice shot that Karen. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks John, hope the packing/moving went smoothly.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some nice pictures Karen. It's a good route, I'd forgotten what good roads that one takes in. I think it should be an annual one, this time of year is good. Daffodils were certainly later up there.

I'm glad you thought my lead was ok. I think we kept together well and went for it when we had clear roads which was better than expected for a Sunday.

See you all at the May meet all being well.

Mark.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Shame you had to work.


Yes, inconsiderate 85 year old having a painful back (improving though)

I like your idea, Mark, to make this run an annual one


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Shame you had to work.
> ...


Good to hear she's improving - good work Dani!



A3DFU said:


> I like your idea, Mark, to make this run an annual one


I think I could be persuaded!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> Thanks John, hope the packing/moving went smoothly.


I had some really good help from Bryony over the weekend with all the smaller items. The big things are still to go.

I'm glad you are thinking of a repeat cruise in future


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Shame you had to work.
> ...


Yeah, it's a good one for sure. Karen has created a good cruise with this.


----------

